# Got into an accident [at fault], what do?



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Got drowsy and drifted in another lane and clipped the other car. Everyone was ok. Minor scratches to my car but hers had a dent. 

Gave police officer my uber insurance. Do I contact uber or just let it play out and let them reach me


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Got drowsy and drifted in another lane and clipped the other car. Everyone was ok. Minor scratches to my car but hers had a dent.
> 
> Gave police officer my uber insurance. Do I contact uber or just let it play out and let them reach me


Go to Mexico as fast as you can


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

No passengers in car ? Nothing to worry about then.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You leave out the important detail of did you have a passenger? At this point report immediately to uber.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You leave out the important detail of did you have a passenger? At this point report immediately to uber.


Yes I did



wn100804 said:


> No passengers in car ? Nothing to worry about then.


Yes


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Yes I did
> 
> 
> Yes


You are still extremely vague in answering this. I take it you had a passenger in car and fell asleep at the wheel.

Yes or No?


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> You are still extremely vague in answering this. I take it you had a passenger in car and fell asleep at the wheel.
> 
> Yes or No?


Yes of course I had. Pax when this happened. Just curious on the next step? And what uber will do


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Yes of course I had. Pax when this happened. Just curious on the next step? And what uber will do


Since you are admitting your guilt on this forum, you should hope the other person you hit doesn't have a gaggle of mouthpieces scouring your personal info and this thread especially.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

What ar you talking about? I admitted hitting with apax. Cops were called. Everyone was fi w. Just curious what the next steps are.waot for uber to co tact me


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> What ar you talking about? I admitted hitting with apax. Cops were called. Everyone was fi w. Just curious what the next steps are.waot for uber to co tact me


Yes, you did admit that. To the police. Now the other drivers insurance is going to soak your insurance (and Lyft/Uber) but good.

I have always wanted to be hit by a Coca Cola truck.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

It’s practically impossible to keep U/L out of the picture in the event of an accident. The other car will likely suspect that you are a rideshare driver and they will tell their insurance company that . Their company will check with U/L. Then they’ll tell the U/L driver’s personal insurance ...and your personal insurance company will void your personal policy immediately . That’s why commercial insurance is the way to go. 

This event was with a pax , so James river will have to cover it, there’s a deductible for repairing the UL drivers scratch if he chooses to fix it. JR will cover the pax and the other dented car.

Uber will suspend your account until further investigation. If you have no previous driving safety complaints , they MAY let you keep driving . Don’t say you drifted off, just say he was in your blind spot!




I don’t see how drivers can do 12 hour shifts everyday . I zone out occasionally just doing 5 hours a day split up. It’s exhausting to drive that much. Your brain is calculating all these things constantly even in your subconscious state.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Driving is easy once you're used to it.

I used to not be able to handle anything more than 15-20 min trips to the store, anything longer made me drowsy and was overwhelming.

Most recently before Uber I had to do routine drives from 2-6 hours each way, sometimes in traffic sometimes without, and got used to it.

Took me a few weeks to adjust to the 12-14 hour rideshare thing, but now it seems like nothing, with a 5hr energy here and there. Usually 2 a day, but I've gone with one a few times.

It's nice to have a day off per week and I've done as much as 13 days in a row and as few as maybe 20-30 hours in 2-3 wks


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Uber might not be the best gig for someone who gets drowsy with someone else in his/her car. Yikes, this could have been a lot worse.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Go find a new job. You willfully drove drowsy and endangered your pax and other cars on the road. You don’t belong in this job.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Most uber drivers don't understand how to work late night,

You either sleep during the day and work late night, or you sleep at night and work during the day.


Many many cab drivers i know can't ever get into that pattern, and by 10:00-11:00 PM they are done for the night, if not sooner.

And these are old school cabbies that have been doing it for decades longer than me.

Be prepared to pay the $1,000 out of pocket to get your car fixed,

You needed to report it to uber before putting up this post.

Sucks but that's what the deductible is on uber.


And you actually did the right thing, i'd expect it to take DAYS for uber to get to you. This is really the worst thing about driving for uber.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Agree with advice to not say you fell asleep, although the passengers may report that.


----------

